# Vostok K3 001/999



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

here it is

1600x1200!!!!

URL=http://img237.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img237&image=pc2800097kw.jpg]









http://img223.exs.cx/img223/2086/pc2800501gw.th.jpg

http://img237.exs.cx/img237/379/pc2800559qk.th.jpg


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

sorry

http://img223.exs.cx/img223/2086/pc2800501gw.jpg

http://img237.exs.cx/img237/379/pc2800559qk.jpg

http://img237.exs.cx/img237/7027/pc2800097kw.jpg


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Iloper, how you doing?

That is a very nice looking watch, one of the nicest Vostok does.









I'll have to get one at some point.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

very well thank you...

i love the watch...

the problem seems to be that girls do think it's an old man's watch..









thanks for replying..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

If it's an old mans watch them it will suit me fine.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice indeed...And very well done getting 001









Does this mean youve retired 'The Camel'?


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

of course not.

but this one needs my atention...or it will stop...its a good feelling.

you have to remember it or he will "die"


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Congratulations iloper


----------

